# First coding job



## MajicRose (Oct 19, 2018)

Hello,  I am currently working on getting my CPC certification, however, I am still unsure how to search or what words I should be using in order to search for my first medical coding job. All the job posting I read on Indeed or Zip recruiter state  that they want a minimum requirement of 1-3 years of work experience that I don't have. How do I search for my first medical coding job in Charlotte? 
Thank you for taking the time out to read my post and help me.!


----------



## jbmominee (Oct 19, 2018)

The best advice I can give is to start with a medical billing position.  The barriers to entry are much less and you will gain real-world medical experience which will be crucial in getting your first coding position.  I would find a billing position then study for the CPC on nights and weekends.  Take the CPC as soon as you feel ready but definitely no longer than a year. 

Jay Mominee, CPC, CPB, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## MajicRose (Oct 19, 2018)

Thank you so much for your advice. I will start checking out billing positions and see what my options are from there. Are there certain certificates I should be working towards for billing?


----------



## jpwitter11 (Oct 19, 2018)

jbmominee said:


> The best advice I can give is to start with a medical billing position.  The barriers to entry are much less and you will gain real-world medical experience which will be crucial in getting your first coding position.  I would find a billing position then study for the CPC on nights and weekends.  Take the CPC as soon as you feel ready but definitely no longer than a year.
> 
> Jay Mominee, CPC, CPB, CPMA, CEMC




I completely agree with this! This is what I did. I worked in billing first and worked with the coders, sending them denials and things to review. They got to know me through work and I got to know them. I decided to get certified and when a position came up, I applied and was accepted! I already had my foot in the door. Since they already knew me (somewhat) they were ok hiring me on without coding experience.
GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## 0160440 (Oct 29, 2018)

I am looking for my first coding job as well, and I noticed you mentioned Indeed.  Do not apply through Indeed!  Go to the employers website and apply.  I figured out after 10 applications and zero replies, employers don't receive these applications most of the time!  I wasted 2 weeks of time doing this.


----------



## twizzle (Oct 29, 2018)

0160440 said:


> I am looking for my first coding job as well, and I noticed you mentioned Indeed.  Do not apply through Indeed!  Go to the employers website and apply.  I figured out after 10 applications and zero replies, employers don't receive these applications most of the time!  I wasted 2 weeks of time doing this.



I got my last two positions by applying through Indeed.com so I think you may be mistaken.


----------



## Pathos (Oct 29, 2018)

Depends on the employer. Bigger companies usually have their own job application system, and require you to apply using that. Others you can apply directly through their contact emails.

At any rate, Indeeed.com, Glassdoor, Monster, and many other job websites scan job postings and would give you a heads up when there are available positions. I use several Job Agents of employers I'd like to end up with. Since you're actively applying, I would use as many as you possibly can (which you qualify for) and not wait and sit around for nothing to happen.

Good luck!


----------



## arramire (Nov 9, 2018)

*Agree*

I find in hiring, we are handicapped by HR, there are good candidates, who I would love to give a chance to, sometimes you just get a feel for people. However, that minimum year of experience can be very difficult to obtain and without it, we never see the applications. On top of that, with the expense of hiring a new candidate, vetting them, background checks, reference checks, drug tests, then training and giving them the experience, you always run the risk of hiring someone with no experience and then they leave for a better deal somewhere else once they have experience. 

Challenges on all sides.

I will say that the coders we hired with little or no coding experience, we hired based on billing/front office/back office experience. There is a steeper learning curve, but if they are already able to navigate a hundred websites for authorizations, and have HIPAA training and some basic ICD 10 CM and CPT knowledge, it's a good start.  


I always tell people interested in breaking into coding, sometimes you have to take the sucky job, to get the good job. Go for medical records, scanning, release of information, doctors office, ophthalmologists office, dentists office, front office, back office, learn everything you can, make yourself indispensable. You will either get promoted to supervisor/office manager there, or at the very least learn enough to qualify for that first coding position. All the while, never stop learning, study for your coding certification, and if you got it, keep your skills sharp, keep an eye out for webinars, pick up a coding book here and there to study, code scenarios, stay sharp.

What's the definition of luck?

Hard work combined with lots of preparation and opportunity.

Put the time in, so when you're ready, and that dream job comes along, you aren't the best candidate, you are the only candidate.  No questions about it, they just can't pass you up!!!


You'll get there.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mayzoo (Nov 13, 2018)

I used indeed, monster, ziprecruiter, glassdoor, careerbuilder, linkedin posted my resume on AAPC.  When I searched I set the filters for entry level and/or searched with quotes "CPC-A".  I had my A removed, but still did not have a great deal of experience, so this helped to weed out the jobs that required 2-5 yrs experience.


----------



## Mayzoo (Nov 13, 2018)

0160440 said:


> I am looking for my first coding job as well, and I noticed you mentioned Indeed.  Do not apply through Indeed!  Go to the employers website and apply.  I figured out after 10 applications and zero replies, employers don't receive these applications most of the time!  I wasted 2 weeks of time doing this.



I used indeed and received a reply usually 7-8 out of 10.  It sometimes took a month to get a reply, but they usually got around to it.  I was receiving replies for weeks after I landed my first job.  Having put out well over a hundred applications is part of that reason.


----------



## Kimlynngraham1965@gmail.com (Nov 23, 2018)

*new position*

I am like you. I am taking my test in December and have been looking for positions in abingdon va or bristol tn area. All require at least one year experience even in Medical Billing. Any suggestions on what to do or how to show something on resume that will help me get a beginners postion.


----------

